# Where to stay for Jay Peak?



## Trent Walker (Aug 2, 2010)

Looking to set up a trip in late January/early February and just curious to see what area everyone recommended staying at. Am I best off staying close to the mountain? Would surrounding areas work (Montgomery Center, Lowell, etc.)? Cost and access to the mountain are the primary driving factors for me. If I stayed outside of Jay would getting to the mountain be an issue at all? Parking, etc? I don't really care too much about nightlife so that's not a big concern (sounds like Jay doesn't have any anyway, not sure about the other locations).

Any insight anyone has would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Not much of a night life anywhere near Jay. Staying on mountain is pretty nice if you can afford it. Plus those rooms usually come with lift tickets. If you stay off mountain and want Cheep there is Grampa Grunts in montgomery that is more like a dorm than a hotel. There is also a couple places in the town of Jay. Outside the area the nearest spot might be Newport and thats about a half hour from the mountain. Getting there shouldn't be to much of an issue as long as you are fine with driving in the snow.


----------



## ontario (Sep 26, 2008)

*Jay Discount*

I believe Jay currently has a discount offer (limited time only) on lodging and lift tickets at the new Tram Haus lodge. It's expensive, but the discount helps. If you search craigslist and ebay classifieds, there are some locals renting homes, cottages and rooms, within a .5 hour radius, but rates are pretty high.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

We always stay at the Snowline lodge before the East Coast meet each year. Simple, clean place. You get a good breakfast included. I think it costs $100 a night for 2 people. I'm sure you can work out a better rate for a longer stay.

My wife and I stayed in Montgomery Center at a Bed and Breakfast place a couple years ago. Phinneas Swann. Great place especially if you have a dog as they allow them and even cater to them. We got there they had a dog bed setup and treat in the room. They walked him during the day while we were at the mountain. Incredible breakfast, honestly too much food to eat before going to ride. Tons of snacks available during all times for free. One of the best pizza places I've ever been too is right across the street. Never thought I'd say that about BFE VT.

You could also try to rent a house somewhere. I think staying at one of the condos/townhouses on the mountain would be killer. You'll have no excuse for not getting first tracks that way.

MDC


----------

